# looking for best tailgate sander for salt/sand mix



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yo as stated im looking for a tailgate sander to sand a few of my driveways with, i wanna know which one is the best for running a salt/sand mix. thanks a ton guys.


----------



## BeachGuy (Nov 8, 2002)

I bought a used Fisher Speedcaster 2 a few years ago. It spread everything pretty well, should definetely take care of your driveway. The electric motor finally went on it so I am trying to see what it will cost to replace. I used to do a couple of small parking lots and I own a private road that neighbors use. Biggest thing to remember is to empty it after every storm. Last year I stopped doing the parking lots (just did my road and couple of driveways) so I just put bagged salt in. I would put just enough for the job. If you drive with material in the hopper it packs with every bump and absorbes moisture and that will jamb it up.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

did it have an agatator??? i know some machines dont spread sand well and need the agatator.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73220

Whare in CT are you?? If you want to come check it out let me know.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

JBMiller616;680136 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73220
> 
> Whare in CT are you?? If you want to come check it out let me know.


Thats alot of coin for a tailgate sander .. I cant justify spending that kind of money for a tailgate sander if one has a truck capable of a v box. I'm not saying thats you since i don't know what kind of truck you have but can someone educate me why they would spend that on a gate sander if their truck can handle a v box maybe i'm missing something.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Yea 3k+ is a lot for that unit. For that kind of $ why not get a poly-caster for $600 more?

Why is it so much???? Seems to me that a 2 stage speed-caster would work just as well for a TON less $. I think i had mine installed for 1700 or something.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

snoex









fisher









why is the snoex so much more?


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

MAR4CARS;680151 said:


> Thats alot of coin for a tailgate sander .. I cant justify spending that kind of money for a tailgate sander if one has a truck capable of a v box. I'm not saying thats you since i don't know what kind of truck you have but can someone educate me why they would spend that on a gate sander if their truck can handle a v box maybe i'm missing something.





cjasonbr;680189 said:


> Yea 3k+ is a lot for that unit. For that kind of $ why not get a poly-caster for $600 more?
> 
> Why is it so much???? Seems to me that a 2 stage speed-caster would work just as well for a TON less $. I think i had mine installed for 1700 or something.


A Poly Caster or Speed Caster would have been nice, but I have to haul a blower with me too. So I need access to the bed of my truck. This unit, with the pivot mount was really the only option for me. The only other unit that I was looking at was the Meyer Blaster 750, and I talked to a few dealers and they said I would run into problems spreading bulk product.

Here is the breakdown:

SP1875 Spreader: $2429.99
Pivot Mount for Dodge: $ 359.99
Labor: $300
Total: $3089.98 + Tax


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

hmmmmm alot to think about.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

MAR4CARS;680151 said:


> Thats alot of coin for a tailgate sander .. I cant justify spending that kind of money for a tailgate sander if one has a truck capable of a v box. I'm not saying thats you since i don't know what kind of truck you have but can someone educate me why they would spend that on a gate sander if their truck can handle a v box maybe i'm missing something.


 This year I switched to a snow ex 1875 salter/sander. I was fortunate to find one that was only a year old and I really couldn't pass up the deal that I got on it. So far it has done everything that I hoped that it would. I do have a few concerns, mainly to that of getting parts when I need them and the expense of what those parts cost. When I bought it, I knew that I didn't want to use the swing mounting kit that came w/ it. I didn't want to drill any holes in the truck this time around. I opted to purchase/install the hitch receiver mount which set me back another $504.

As far as not going w/ a v box (for me), I wanted the option of using bag/bulk at least for this season. I also just wanted to be able to load the hopper w/ what I use each time and not have to worry about cleaning out the v box each time it's used. It's a lot easier to pull the chunks out before it goes in, should that occur.

Overall, I think it's a great spreader. After spending some time discussing this unit w/ my dealer who sells it and another very reputable dealer who discontinued carrying all Trynex products for the reasons stated above, also for the absurd price they want for a bag of standard nuts and bolts...I've come to reason, that the company is way more interested in just selling spreaders than they are parts. So if you need them, you will pay, JMO.


----------



## sherwin (Jul 11, 2008)

Air flo mss. Smaller version of a stainless v box for a tailgate. uses a conveyor belt and will spread anything. We use these along with regular v-boxes. the only reason for a smaller one is on those routes we will change from sand to bagged salt, to ice melter, so it does all of them, as where a v box holds a lot more, but only one type of material.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sherwin;680685 said:


> Air flo mss. Smaller version of a stainless v box for a tailgate. uses a conveyor belt and will spread anything. We use these along with regular v-boxes. the only reason for a smaller one is on those routes we will change from sand to bagged salt, to ice melter, so it does all of them, as where a v box holds a lot more, but only one type of material.


thats pretty sick never seen one of them before, whats one goe for price wise any idea?


----------



## White Knight (Mar 9, 2007)

Extreme cold seems to be a problem for me -10 to -15 sand/salt goes in fine but after a couple of hours of plowing I end up with a cement block. Any Ideas here? (Pro flo 2)


----------



## sherwin (Jul 11, 2008)

We got one last year installed for $2600. Not sure about this year, but under $3000 I'm sure.


----------



## Jamesonplows (Oct 29, 2008)

I installed a Curtis Fast Cast 550 and it works like a champ. All stainless, Honda engine. This would be worth checking out. $3,150.


----------

